# Urgent--Request for Austrlian Resume Format for Software Testing profile



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Dear Members,

I got to know that Australian resume format is different from US/India resume format. Could you please share the Aus resume format for Software tester (IT) profile?

I need to send my CV at the earliest, seniors kindly suggest.

Thanks,
Skj


----------



## mahisasuran (Jan 27, 2010)

Its not the format but the content that matters


----------



## skjworld (Jul 1, 2011)

Can you pls share a sample resume?


mahisasuran said:


> Its not the format but the content that matters


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Sample Resumes | Resume & Cover Letter | Career Advice | CareerOne.com.au

Career Advice & Research - Write a great resume, cover letters, interview tips, salary information & more

Chronological CV - Live in Victoria


----------

